# EVH 5150 III 50 watts vs 100 watts.



## MrFighter (Dec 21, 2014)

Same heads, but with different power. I need know which is the real difference between this heads, isn't only the volume, I think that they have differences in the tone. What can say me?


----------



## Choop (Dec 21, 2014)

Haven't played either one, but I assume the differences would be clean headroom and compression, where the 50 watt wouldn't have as much clean headroom and would sound more compressed and potentially less "punchy" in the low end as well. Guys with more experience should be able to offer some deeper insight!


----------



## op1e (Dec 21, 2014)

Its plenty loud and cleans up just fine. If you're running 8 strings then maybe I wouldn't recommend it, but I play 7's in A and G and no problems. Save your back and have midi!


----------



## stevo1 (Dec 21, 2014)

I own both, and this is what I've found to be the case (at least to me )
The 50 watt is brighter with less depth to the overall sound. This also translates to a tighter sounding Low end. It also is a bit more compressed. I feel it doesn't need a boost for anything. 
The 100w is darker sounding, with a fuller low end / less high end aggression. You can't fine tune the low end, as there is no resonance knob in these. With a boost, the 100w sounds very similar to the unboosted 50w. 

The volume difference is minimal, as they both get very loud. Most people find that lower wattage Amps sound better for bedroom playing, but for me, I thought the 50w was better for live situations, as the low end remained more focused at higher volumes, where as the 100w sounded fuller at bedroom volumes to me.


----------



## MrFighter (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, the problem with me is that... I have the EVH 5153 50 watts version, but, I not like this, sound very tighter, and brighter for me. I love a sound more dark, fat, thick and fuller, not so agressive like the 50 watts version, and the 50 watts sound thin for me. 

Now, my question, the 100 watts version, can give me this that I need?


----------



## op1e (Dec 22, 2014)

No, you need a whole 'nuther animal for that. Sounds like you need a Recto.


----------



## viesczy (Dec 22, 2014)

The blue channel on the 50 watt has more gain than the blue channel on the 100 watt, but the 50 doesn't have the 3 separate channel controls--the blue and green share the same controls on the 50. 

If you have the $ new for a EVH 100, honestly you'd be better served with a Mesa Recto. 

Now don't all lump up on me. I love my 5150 III 50, each of the channels (on their own) = pure joy but the shared controls make it less than ideal for live performance. My Mesa Road King II can do all that any EVH can do and more. A "standard" dual or triple rec will do the same thing.


----------



## Shask (Dec 22, 2014)

viesczy said:


> The blue channel on the 50 watt has more gain than the blue channel on the 100 watt, but the 50 doesn't have the 3 separate channel controls--the blue and green share the same controls on the 50.
> 
> If you have the $ new for a EVH 100, honestly you'd be better served with a Mesa Recto.
> 
> Now don't all lump up on me. I love my 5150 III 50, each of the channels (on their own) = pure joy but the shared controls make it less than ideal for live performance. My Mesa Road King II can do all that any EVH can do and more. A "standard" dual or triple rec will do the same thing.



Are you saying that the 5153 sounds similar to a Recto 

Just curious, because I have wondered if I would like the 5153 mini more than the Triple Recto I have now......


----------



## op1e (Dec 22, 2014)

Honestly shared eq and gain are a non issue if you're 4 cabling it like I am. Fixes any kind of volume jump too. If you're looking for more low end, haven't you tried your resonance?
If you cant push air with that up to 3/4, then you have a crap cab. And turn your presence way down. I have to on 6 string stuff with emg's or it gets harsh real quick.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 23, 2014)

MrFighter said:


> Well, the problem with me is that... I have the EVH 5153 50 watts version, but, I not like this, sound very tighter, and brighter for me. I love a sound more dark, fat, thick and fuller, not so agressive like the 50 watts version, and the 50 watts sound thin for me.
> 
> Now, my question, the 100 watts version, can give me this that I need?



Sounds like you'd fare better with an amp with a different voicing like a Rectifier or a Carvin V3. 

As for the EVH 50 vs. 100 debate, the 50 watt shares an eq/gain on channels one and two, but has more features like midi and a resonance knob. The 100 watt has independent controls for each channel, but is not midi capable and has no resonance knob. The 100-S (stealth) has added gain on channel two and a resonance knob for each channel, but still no midi.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 23, 2014)

MrFighter said:


> Well, the problem with me is that... I have the EVH 5153 50 watts version, but, I not like this, sound very tighter, and brighter for me. I love a sound more dark, fat, thick and fuller, not so agressive like the 50 watts version, and the 50 watts sound thin for me.
> 
> Now, my question, the 100 watts version, can give me this that I need?


What cabinet?
Have you broken the speakers in?


----------



## jonsick (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in the market for one of these heads myself.

I played the 100w at the guitar store through the matching cab and a Marshall. Matching cab is the way to go for damned sure.

Anyway, I had the 100w and wanted to try the 50w. I have to say, in comparison and at any volume, the 50w just sounds nowhere near as good. It's like it's an imitation of the 100w.

If you're shopping for a 5153, you want the 100w in my opinion.

Compared to the 6505+, I found almost no relation (I currently run a 6505+). This is good as it covers more bases for me


----------



## viesczy (Dec 23, 2014)

Shask said:


> Are you saying that the 5153 sounds similar to a Recto
> 
> Just curious, because I have wondered if I would like the 5153 mini more than the Triple Recto I have now......



What I meant was that any Mesa Rectifier can do what either EVH does and more than what the EVH does. I can dial in my Road King II to do what my 5150 III 50 does (and more), but I can't do the same thing in reverse as my 5150 III 50 is more one dimensional. 

If you really love your Triple Recto's tones, don't do it step "down" to the EVH series. 

You don't have the tonal options available on either EVH that a Dual, Triple or Roadster or Road King gives. 

I love the tones of my lil 50, but if I had to have only 1 head and all other amps are gone... I am keeping my Road King II.

Derek


----------



## MrFighter (Dec 23, 2014)

axxessdenied said:


> What cabinet?
> Have you broken the speakers in?



Mesa Boogie Rectifier Traditional 4x12 with v30. The problem not is my cabinet, one day I play a Ibanez TSA30H and this only in clean, sound awesome. Distortion, not so good, someone say: "This clean (Ibanez TSA30H) sound like a Fender Blues Deville or Bassman", the overall tone in that head is like I want, but the distortion, is not high gain, and, if not is high gain, not is for me.


----------



## MrFighter (Dec 23, 2014)

Also, I need something less tighter. I have this options to buy:

-Peavey 6505 head 120watts.
-Peavey 6505+ head 120watts.
-EVH 5150 III 100 watts.
-Mesa Boogie Lonestar Classic (not special). 100 watts.
-Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier.
-Marshall JVM410H.
-Marshall JCM800.

What amplifiers (recommend me not only one, recommend me the 3 betters) you can recommend me buy?


----------



## Shask (Dec 23, 2014)

MrFighter said:


> Well, the problem with me is that... I have the EVH 5153 50 watts version, but, I not like this, sound very tighter, and brighter for me. I love a sound more dark, fat, thick and fuller, not so agressive like the 50 watts version, and the 50 watts sound thin for me.
> 
> Now, my question, the 100 watts version, can give me this that I need?





MrFighter said:


> Also, I need something less tighter. I have this options to buy:
> 
> -Peavey 6505 head 120watts.
> -Peavey 6505+ head 120watts.
> ...



Based on what you want, you need the Rectifier. Fat, dark, thick, not as tight, not as aggressive on their own without a boost.

The Marshalls will be bright and tight. Think Slayer. The 6505 are thicker, but probably not darker. They are very mid heavy and aggressive.


----------



## Shask (Dec 23, 2014)

viesczy said:


> What I meant was that any Mesa Rectifier can do what either EVH does and more than what the EVH does. I can dial in my Road King II to do what my 5150 III 50 does (and more), but I can't do the same thing in reverse as my 5150 III 50 is more one dimensional.
> 
> If you really love your Triple Recto's tones, don't do it step "down" to the EVH series.
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying. The Recto is more versatile than the 5153. I found the same thing back when I had a 5150 Block Logo and the Triple Recto.

I do love the sound of the Triple Recto, but it is so loud. I play my Axe-FX II most of the time because it just works better. But damn, love that Triple when I can get the volume up a bit with an OD808. Nothing sounds as massive as that amp. It is an old 2-channel Triple. Thought maybe the 5153 mini might not kick up the volume so much, but it sounds like it needs to be up a bit also to bring the thickness.


----------



## ZERO1 (Dec 23, 2014)

if you are interested in an amp why don't you research them and then find youtube clips to give you an idea of what they sound like? Then you can get an idea which one you would want. People can give you a million different options, but you wont know which one will suit you better unless you are able to play it and mess around with it a bit. If that isn't an option youtube would be the next best option to hear sound clips. People will always say their amp is best, etc, but that amp may not be the amp for you.


----------



## MrFighter (Dec 23, 2014)

Shask said:


> Based on what you want, you need the Rectifier. Fat, dark, thick, not as tight, not as aggressive on their own without a boost.
> 
> The Marshalls will be bright and tight. Think Slayer. The 6505 are thicker, but probably not darker. They are very mid heavy and aggressive.



So, the difference in tone, is the same between a EVH 5153 50 watts and the 100 watts?


----------



## Shask (Dec 23, 2014)

MrFighter said:


> So, the difference in tone, is the same between a EVH 5153 50 watts and the 100 watts?



I have not played the 5153's, but I just know the Rectifier fits your description perfectly. That is exactly how I would describe them before you even told me what kind of sound you wanted.


----------



## MrFighter (Dec 23, 2014)

Shask said:


> I have not played the 5153's, but I just know the Rectifier fits your description perfectly. That is exactly how I would describe them before you even told me what kind of sound you wanted.



Sure, well I think test first the mesa, and if this I like, buy one.


----------



## Shask (Dec 23, 2014)

MrFighter said:


> Sure, well I think test first the mesa, and if this I like, buy one.



Definitely check one out! Keep all the knobs about noon, except presence. Keep it very low, like 9 oclock or so. Then adjust your gain and volume as needed. Try the tube rectifier if you need more sag to the tone. Try the vintage channel instead of modern if you need more mids and less bass/treble, and less aggression overall.


----------



## MrFighter (Dec 23, 2014)

Shask said:


> Definitely check one out! Keep all the knobs about noon, except presence. Keep it very low, like 9 oclock or so. Then adjust your gain and volume as needed. Try the tube rectifier if you need more sag to the tone. Try the vintage channel instead of modern if you need more mids and less bass/treble, and less aggression overall.



Thanks man, I tell you something, before, I use a boost gt 8, and my effect for distortion, ALWAYS is the Dual Rectifier. Nothing better like this amp, for me, of course, the others, not like much, but, the rectifier, always was my choice (sorry for my bad English, I talk Spanish).


----------

